# Tying book



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I feel like I'm not obsessed with fishing enough yet, and am looking to get a book or two on fly tying. I know how to tie some basics, but would like to learn new techniques more than anything. Learning new patterns is cool, but I'm really more interested in knowing how I can use hackle, for instance.

In any case, if there is a book that really helped you when you were starting out (tying related or not), post up as well.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

*Charlie Craven's Basic Fly Tying*
Border's has it for (I believe) $40.00, but if you have signed up for Border's Rewards, you'll frequently get 40% off 1 book...Using that, I got mine for $24.00.
Other books, such as the Benchside Reference can overwhelm a beginner or less than skilled (ME!) tyer. I have bought many books & Charlie's is the best I have read as far as making sense to a new tyer. If you buy it, even at full price, you'll be happy & you'll learn a lot.
Mike


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

save your money and buy materials, every pattern you will ever need to tie is on youtube for free


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have what you need brotha...hit me up. I'll have to find it but it has exactly what you're looking for: description of materials, different techniques...and pages upon pages of various patterns to look at, from huge saltwater stuff to tiny nymphs, including the recipes for most. 

Also step by step tying instruction for a bunch of flies. We can meet Thursday morning for a big hybrid bite!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I second youtube


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Youtube is nice, but having something physically in your hand to reference is better.


(I've tied a few flies with the Macbook Pro in front of me.  )


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I'm down with the youtube and my typical tying spot is at my computer desk, but sometimes I like to stare at rectangles that don't glow for a change. Reading is something that I'd like to spend more time doing.


----------



## bfurderer (Mar 19, 2010)

ohiotuber said:


> *Charlie Craven's Basic Fly Tying*
> Border's has it for (I believe) $40.00, but if you have signed up for Border's Rewards, you'll frequently get 40% off 1 book...Using that, I got mine for $24.00.
> Other books, such as the Benchside Reference can overwhelm a beginner or less than skilled (ME!) tyer. I have bought many books & Charlie's is the best I have read as far as making sense to a new tyer. If you buy it, even at full price, you'll be happy & you'll learn a lot.
> Mike


I agree 100%. Charlie's book is amazing and you can couple his book with the amazing fly pattern library on his shop's website: www.charliesflybox.com


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

bfurderer said:


> I agree 100%. Charlie's book is amazing and you can couple his book with the amazing fly pattern library on his shop's website: www.charliesflybox.com


Folks, that pattern library at Charlie's also has excellent step by step tutorials.
Mike


----------

